# Have to rename my catering business need some suggestions



## ruarika (May 1, 2009)

my slogan is from our table to yours. The name of the company at this time is Water 2 Wine. The Wine part has been causing issues once I put my bid in for venues, my prices are great. So one client that I have just put a bid in with said if I could change the name they could go with me. Any suggestions would be great. I was thinking Manna 4 you.


----------



## fernlaplante (Apr 22, 2009)

Without knowing anything about your menu offerings, prices, or mission statement, or even why the "wine" portion was a hangup for people, I am just going to offer some free form suggestions  

How about mano e manna, catering with taste?


----------

